# Top 3 waxes?



## crxftyyy (Jan 17, 2018)

Just curious to which 3 waxes people would say are the best of the bunch. Looking for a durable one, one for gloss and an all rounder

Sent from my Shark 5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

There’s a few newer ones that I have yet to try but for good durability I like Collinite Marque d’Elegance. For gloss, I’ve never tried a wax I like more than Zymol Destiny which also has great durability. I love Dodo Light Fantastic though and always have a pot in stock. Great shine decent durability and lovely to use.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Wax planet refraction
Adams patriot wax
Fusso 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Durable - Fusso 12
Gloss - King of Gloss
All rounders - AF Spirit, AG HD, DJ SNH


----------



## huxley309 (Apr 8, 2006)

Durable - I'd say Collinite 845 insulator wax

Gloss - Fusso king of gloss.

Least for a reasonable budget, there will be better offerings of course but price would be a big factor for me.


----------



## F16 (Jan 21, 2018)

Durability - soft 99 fusso coat

Gloss - Mitchell and king Finland

All rounder - Angelwax The Fifth Element


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

Angelwax enigma has to be in the top 3 im thinking. Great stuffbut at a price


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

Durability - ODK Revere

Gloss - Wax 110 Elysian (or O.C.D Waxes Nebula, but not currently brewing)

All Rounder - Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Durability - Collinite 915
Gloss - BMD Sirius
All rounder - Angelwax Enigma


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

I haven't tried too many but mine are:

All rounder: WaxAddict Vortex!
Gloss: OCD Nebula
Water Behaviour: Soft99 Water Block Dark
Durability: WaxAddict Vortex has been on 10 weeks and is still excellent!


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Durability - Infinity wax supergloss+
Gloss - ODK glamour
All rounder - Obsession wax phantom


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

So my top 3 are

For durability obsession wax icon

For gloss OCD Nova Glow or Nebula

All rounder obsession evolution

This was a hard one if I'm honest as I have several waxes that easily fit in those categories 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Durability - King of Gloss (easily 6 months if applied right and maintained right)

Gloss - BMD Sirius 

All rounder - OCD Alien 51 (I reviewed Sam's wax recently and tbf I think with a bit of a test on longevity it would be well worth a punt)


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Durability: Soft99 Fusso Coat Dark

Gloss: Vic's Red (still the best one I think)

All Rounder: Hard to go past Dodo SNH, although the Fusso gives it a run for its money.

These are all reasonably priced too (I have a very strong marketing BS radar!)


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

My favourites some new some old...but all kickass!.
Zymol Glasur
AngelWax Enigma
BMD Sirius/Taurus
.SJ.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Durability/beads-soft99 fusso coat
Gloss-zymol glasur
All rounder-anglewax fifth element 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Gloss - BMD Show Stopper

Durability - Fireball Fusion

All Rounder - Wolfgang Fuzion


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Durability - BH Double Speed-Wax
All rounder - BH Finis
Gloss - Britemax Vantage or Finish Kare #2685 (sorry can't really separate them, love the finish of both)


----------



## mdebeum (Sep 7, 2016)

Hmm top three is a difficult one, in no particular order:
Waxaddict vortex (glossy) 
Zymöl Glasur (water behaviour) 
Wowo's contact 121 (all round wax on wax off) 

But I have to say I love the ease of use and strong beading of autoglym HD wax as well! 

I can't really comment on durability of any of them as a wax doesn't stay on much longer than a couple of weeks most of the time before I reapply!


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

Durability - Fusso Coat 12 
Gloss - Soft99 KOG
All rounder - Fusso Coat 7


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Durability - Fusso 12 
Gloss - OCD Nebula (by a mile!)
All rounder - Bilt Hamber DSW


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW thats a hard one to answer!

Durabilty - Biased but ODK Revere:argie:

Gloss - OCD Waxes Nebula

All rounder - Waxtub 141 

Obviously loads of other great waxes, Swissvax Onyx, Bouncers Satsuma Rock, Obsession wax Icon, Angel wax Inigama, Wowos Contact 121/Nanocoat.


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Good thread!

Durability - DJ SNH

Gloss - Obsession Wax Phantom

All Rounder - Angelwax The Fifth Element


----------



## Kyle_241 (Nov 24, 2016)

I’ve gone for different wax on each option.

Durability - Waxaddict vortex 
Gloss - Obsession wax luminous 
All rounder - Obsession Wax zenith 

On my list: angelwax enigma, fifth element, bmd Sirius and big pot of OW icon.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Kerry - is Show Stopper that good 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

camerashy said:


> Kerry - is Show Stopper that good
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dave


I really like it. It's similar to another BMD wax (whose name is currently escaping me), they are both quite oily and spread really really well and buffs off with ease to leave a really glossy finish. It's up there with my other favourite SV BOS


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> I really like it. It's similar to another BMD wax (whose name is currently escaping me), they are both quite oily and spread really really well and buffs off with ease to leave a really glossy finish. It's up there with my other favourite SV BOS


Helios Kerry?


----------

